# Oil of Oregano!! WOW!!



## chickenista

Ok.. so I had this horrible tooth abscess. I looked like a chipmunk, couldn't close my mouth and was drooling..I mean, my face was horribly swollen and the root thingie was the size of a small grape. Got the picture?
So I trundle off to the natural foods store to get stuff being that it is the weekend and as we all know, nothing ever happens any other time... ever!
I ended up with some Oil of Oregano.
I broke open the gelcap and squirted the oil onto half a cotton ball and winced as I jammed it up into the sore spot.
Three hours and three capsules later:
my face is normal (for the most part) and the grape lump in my jaw is now FLAT again!~!!!!!!
I have had lots of abscesses over the years and have tried many things from tea bags to charcoal and garlic shoved up there.. nothing has ever worked so fast or so well!
Just thought I would share.


----------



## AngieM2

Wow, that's good to know.

I hear it's good for lots of stuff.

Angie


----------



## TnMtngirl

I will be getting that!!Glad your tooth is feeling better!


----------



## sancraft

Does anyone know if this will work for ear infections.


----------



## red_lynn

sancraft said:


> Does anyone know if this will work for ear infections.


I don't know about the Oregano, but for ear infections, I use plain old white vinegar cut half strength with water. A couple drops of the vinegar/water mixture every couple hours and it goes away pretty quickly. It changes the PH in the ear and makes it so the bacteria can't grow. I actually did this one time when I had a really bad ear infection and couldn't get a Dr.'s appointment quickly. By the time I got to the Dr. a couple days later, it was already almost gone and he said that it was a perfectly valid treatment and that he really didn't see any reason to give me prescription drops since it was responding to the vinegar/water.


----------



## uyk7

I was reading about oil of oregano yesterday. It is supposed to be good to fight the flu (or other viral infections). If I remember right, you take 6-8 drops at a time, about 5 times a day. Of course it said that it doesn't taste good nor is it good to leave on your skin. I looked up the prices and all I can say is WOW! One site was ~$56/oz. If I get the money I will buy some to have on hand but I would use it sparingly.


.


----------



## RideBarefoot

Is what you're talking about Oregano essential oil?

Twila


----------



## chickenista

I bought Solaray Oil of Oregano soft gelcaps.. 60 for $10. They had some other brands that were more expensive, but I like Solaray products and have used them many times with good results.. so i went the cheaper route and cannot complain.
I am going to add it to my toothbrush at night from now on.
I have inherited awful teeth issues and can use all the help I can get.
The taste is not that bad at all...I really didn't notice I had it in my mouth. I thought sucking a teabag was worse. And it is waaaay better than Grapefruit Seed Oil Extract.. blech!


----------



## beccachow

Hmmm...I think a trip to the drug store/health store is in order for me, too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Many thanks for the info. That was something I didn't have in my preps. Never know when/if a tooth emergency is going to strike, and it's never when a dentist office is open anyways.


----------



## InHisName

Just gave dh some tonight- he had a root canal Friday with infection- that oil of oregano is powerful. Read about it in Herbal Antibiotics- good book.


----------



## furholler

My wife is a huge fan of the stuff. Good for you! I hear it is good for a ton of things.


----------



## rb.

The price and concentration of oil of oregano varies from product to product. It's put into another oil, like olive oil, otherwise it would be too strong. I think my current bottle is 20% carvacrol, the last I bought. Usually the higher the percentage of carvacrol, the higher the cost.

I've been using it for several years, but only for bacterial infections. I use elderberry extract for viral infections. If the elderberry doesn't work on the sore throat I know it's bacterial and switch to the oil of oregano. (two drops in a touch of water, twice a day) DD had strep so often before that they figured they'd have to take her tonsils out. Since using the oil of oregano on her sore throats (if elderberry failed), she hasn't had to see a doc about it for the last 4 or 5 years.

Also works well on inflammed cuts, but use sparingly, as it burns the skin if you use too much. I prefer it to antibiotic ointment.


----------



## Mysticdream44

This is good imformation to know. I didn't even know there was such a thing as oil of oregano. Could a person make their own do you think? Add some fresh oregano to say a cup of olive oil and let it set for a few weeks.


----------



## rb.

Mysticdream, don't know about that. From what I read, before I started using it, what we call Oregano here in North America (what you buy in the stores) is not what is used to make the oil. I think in many instances what we buy is Marjoram. I'd do some really good research into making herbals before using the stuff you may have in your cupboard.

If you do it, you may have to grow your own. I'd think crushing it before putting it in something to leech out the oil first would be a must. However, I'm sure there must be someone (or a few someones) on here that could tell you how to do it.


----------



## Jillis

Nope, the oergano used to make Oil of Oregano is wild oergano and grows in the Mediterranean. 
Blessings, Jill~


----------



## Guest

I had a lot of problems with tooth abscesses before I discovered Co-Q-10. That's an antioxidant that's a distant cousin to Vitamin E. Now, when I feel an abscess coming on, I take a couple hundred mg. every few hours, and the abscess clears right up- within hours to a day or so. Before, I would suffer for days to weeks, and it never really went away completely.


red_lynn said:


> I don't know about the Oregano, but for ear infections, I use plain old white vinegar cut half strength with water. A couple drops of the vinegar/water mixture every couple hours and it goes away pretty quickly. It changes the PH in the ear and makes it so the bacteria can't grow.


I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Didn't it burn the fire out of your mouth? The oil of oregano I have is hotter than hot!!!


----------



## chickenista

No.. this stuff didn't burn at all. I couldn't tell it was in there really. 
I still say a red Zinger tea bag is much, much worse.


----------



## Lannie

To answer Twila's question, no it's not the same thing.

And no, you can't just simmer some oregano, wild or otherwise, in olive oil and have the same thing. The oregano is distilled and extracted (like essential oil) before being mixed with the olive oil.

Vitality Works (you can Google them) has 1 oz. bottles of oil of oregano for $25. At least last time I got one, that was the price. And it's better than the $79 a bottle stuff, in my opinion.

~Lannie


----------



## AnnieOakley

red_lynn said:


> I don't know about the Oregano, but for ear infections, I use plain old white vinegar cut half strength with water. A couple drops of the vinegar/water mixture every couple hours and it goes away pretty quickly. It changes the PH in the ear and makes it so the bacteria can't grow. I actually did this one time when I had a really bad ear infection and couldn't get a Dr.'s appointment quickly. By the time I got to the Dr. a couple days later, it was already almost gone and he said that it was a perfectly valid treatment and that he really didn't see any reason to give me prescription drops since it was responding to the vinegar/water.



Ahhh... do you know if you can use this for a dog that has an ear infection?


----------



## mellba

AnnieOakley, we've used the vinegar and water on our dog Dooley's ears.


----------



## Quint

I'm glad it worked but please be careful with tooth abscesses and get proper treatment. A tooth abscess is a good way to end up dead from infection spreading to the brain or septicemia. That and you can lose your a large portion of your jaw or skull if you're not careful.


----------



## cfabe

Vinegar is a valid treatment for an outer ear infection. But for an inner ear infection it's not going to do a thing. For that you need to get antibiotics to kill the infection or get something to open up the eustachen tube to get the fluid to drain (real sudafed works for me) and let your body clear up the infection on its own.


----------



## frontiergal

I went to swansonsvitamins.com and ordered two bottles of the oil of oregano (solaray brand) for $4.00 and something a bottle. Thanks for the info on the oil...I never ordered it before because I though I had to by the expensive bottles of oil.


----------



## myheaven

FOr a realy bad cough like nagging wet cough. A drop of oregano oil into 14 oz of steaming water. Place towel over your head and cup inhale vapors and it will break up flem clear your nose and quiet your cough. I use it when my son is having asthma issues.


----------



## Spinner

A friend of mine told me that a couple of her friends used OOO for abscessed toothaches. She said it worked overnight for them. DS had a bad toothache a couple weeks ago and I put some on his tooth. I haven't heard another word about it so I assume it took care of the problem. Now that I've been reminded, I'll ask him about it when he stops by next.

I have a book "The Cure is in The Cupboard" by Dr. Cass Ingram. It's all about Oil of Oregano. The book claims OOO is good for a ton of things. It's really great stuff! 

Heat doesn't damage it so it can be added to foods to avoid the burn of putting it directly in the mouth.


----------



## rb.

For anyone who is swallowing it, like for strep throat, we put two drops in a shot glass, on top of a maybe half a shot of water. Toss it back, and chase it with sips of milk. The strength we have is very hot, but within a minute or two, the milk has taken care of any burning.


----------

